# Funny things grandchildren do



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

My granddaughter did a couple funny things this month. She loves buttons, anything with a button presents her with an irresistible urge to push it. 

Earlier today my wife filled a water bottle at the refrigerator by holding the bottle under the nozzle and pushing the button to fill it up. Of course my 20 month old granddaughter was watching. A little while later my wife hears a muffled scream. My granddaughter had pushed the refrigerator water button and got squirted in the face. She didn't cry but she sure was startled.

Earlier on another visit she discovered our carbon monoxide detector plugged into a wall socket in a bedroom. We hear this loud beep and see her running for her life out of the bedroom, that test button makes a lot of racket. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

That sounds adorable!!! And very funny!
My just-turned-two year old is sociable and once she starts talking she can yabber away for ages, but upon first meeting other kids she will stand right in front of them just smiling and staring. I'm sure others think it's creepy but I think she is the cutest! haha


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder if she learned her lesson about pushing buttons?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My grandson is 26 months and totally adorable  Last weekend we had him with us at an RV show. He of course wanted to be carried around and during an attempt to shift his weight on my arms he ended up flopped over with his head hanging upside down and his arms flopping around, and just hung there like that for quite a while. One of the vendors we passed started laughing and said my child was melting.

Yesterday my daughter sent me a picture of him cooking. He had a cracker in the cast iron skillet on the stove and was mixing it


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My grandson is a walking talking disaster zone.

When he was two, he apparently picked up a cool, colorful, pretty coral snake and was bit. My wife and I rushed him to the hospital where they administered three vials of anti-venom. I'm probably lucky I didn't wind up in the hospital myself; the little guy about gave me a heart attack.

He's four now, and a couple of months ago he broke his leg while playing hockey in the house with my youngest two. He's finally out of the cast now.

I'm surprised I haven't had CPS in my hair; he's usually banged up to one extent or another.

He calls me "GrandDude". :smile2:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

GTdad said:


> He calls me "GrandDude". :smile2:


OMG I love him. That is SO cute!!!!

My grandson has recently started calling people by their names instead of mommy, daddy, grammy and grampa.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> I wonder if she learned her lesson about pushing buttons?




Not yet she still pushes every one in sight. She keeps messing up my Tivo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

GTdad said:


> My grandson is a walking talking disaster zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Our grandson broke his arm the first day of first grade on the monkey bars during recess.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

giddiot said:


> Not yet she still pushes every one in sight. She keeps messing up my Tivo.


When my son was that age, he used to 'make paper' by pushing buttons on my computer. He thought that was so much fun... he's just giggle when the paper came out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GTdad said:


> My grandson is a walking talking disaster zone.
> 
> When he was two, he apparently picked up a cool, colorful, pretty coral snake and was bit. My wife and I rushed him to the hospital where they administered three vials of anti-venom. I'm probably lucky I didn't wind up in the hospital myself; the little guy about gave me a heart attack.
> 
> ...


"GrandDude" is soo cute.

I cannot talk about grand kids cause I don't have any yet. But this reminds me of my kid. When he was 3 he wanted pet dinosaurs. He did not believe me when I told him there we none any more. So he told me to take him to the pet store so he could show me that I was wrong. There were, of course, no dinosaurs. But there was a really cool albino snake which was apparently as cool as a pet dinosaur. He picked the snake up before anyone even saw what he was doing. The snake bit him. (it was not venomous) That ended his desire for pet dinosaurs and pet snakes.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> "GrandDude" is soo cute.
> 
> I cannot talk about grand kids cause I don't have any yet. But this reminds me of my kid. When he was 3 he wanted pet dinosaurs. He did not believe me when I told him there we none any more. So he told me to take him to the pet store so he could show me that I was wrong. There were, of course, no dinosaurs. But there was a really cool albino snake which was apparently as cool as a pet dinosaur. He picked the snake up before anyone even saw what he was doing. The snake bit him. (it was not venomous) That ended his desire for pet dinosaurs and pet snakes.




Wow getting bit sure would change his mind. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

A sad update, a power failure at my granddaughters house Friday set off an alarm in the house and she ran for her father shaking. So I guess the test button on the carbon monoxide monitor really scared the heck out of her. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

giddiot said:


> A sad update, a power failure at my granddaughters house Friday set off an alarm in the house and she ran for her father shaking. So I guess the test button on the carbon monoxide monitor really scared the heck out of her.


One of my kids was so terrorized by a fire drill at daycare when he was little that I had to desensitize him to the home alarm. He refused to come in the house, I had to literally drag him in kicking and screaming that day and the next and spend a lot of time settling him down and convincing him our fire alarm wasn't going to go off.

We had our grandson over yesterday and he found a picture of himself and asked if 'that guy' was eating (he was). He's really starting to put words together now!! It's so cool when they're starting to talk.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> One of my kids was so terrorized by a fire drill at daycare when he was little that I had to desensitize him to the home alarm. He refused to come in the house, I had to literally drag him in kicking and screaming that day and the next and spend a lot of time settling him down and convincing him our fire alarm wasn't going to go off.
> 
> We had our grandson over yesterday and he found a picture of himself and asked if 'that guy' was eating (he was). He's really starting to put words together now!! It's so cool when they're starting to talk.


Boy Howdy hope it never does.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We had the little guy for just over 24 hours this weekend and he is SUCH a joy!! He wakes up just beaming with smiles and was SO happy when I went in and got him out of the playpen in the morning. His latest thing is asking for help. When I opened the door he decided to climb up the side of the playpen to get out. He did pretty good and didn't get stuck or anything, but did slip a bit and decided he was in trouble and just quietly said "grammy, help me please, please help me grammy, help me please" in this quiet little voice that struck me as SO hilarious. Of course it sounded more like "gwammy, hewp me pweeze, pweese gwammy hewp" because he doesn't have the whole L thing down yet. SO freaking cute.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

giddiot said:


> My granddaughter did a couple funny things this month. She loves buttons, anything with a button presents her with an irresistible urge to push it.


If you can't find child care one day, just leave her in an elevator.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I finally got mad at our grandson the other weekend when we had him overnight. He was due for his nap and fell asleep in the car, but he woke up when I was moving him into the house and he REFUSED to go back to sleep even though I could tell he needed to. I put him in his playpen, he promptly climbed out and found a key somewhere and tried to stick it into the plug in - luckily I walked in just as he was doing this. Anyway, he sure didn't like me being mad. When we took him home he glommed onto me and wouldn't let go! He wouldn't even talk to his mom and dad, whom he hadn't seen for 24 hours. When he realized we meant to leave, he refused to give us kisses or hugs too. 

He also got really mad at his mom one day when she was taking him with my two sons to go see my parents - a 1.5 hour drive. For some reason he thought I was coming. When he figured out I wasn't, he got really mad. So I had to take a bunch of silly face pictures and send them for him to see  Then he was ok 

What a character


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Last weekend for Easter we got our grandson a few little chocolates. I gave him one, it was a bunny wrapped in foil. He was very thrilled. Until I unwrapped it for him and told him to take a bite. He was HORRIFIED. "No eatit! No eatit bunny!!!!" I finally convinced him it was ok so he took a lick, then another, then chomped off it's head and showed it to me with a huge smile on his face "I eatit bunny!!"


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, and our second grandbaby is due on December 2


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh, they are so cute at that age.

When they get to be 13---->18 and start pushing buttons, watch out.

Dad's hair will fall out in clumps and Mom's will turn prematurely grey.

The buttons they push have boundaries connected to them.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> Oh, they are so cute at that age.
> 
> When they get to be 13---->18 and start pushing buttons, watch out.
> 
> ...


Grandchildren are our revenge on our children.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

GTdad said:


> Grandchildren are our revenge on our children.


:iagree:

My son and his gf (#2's mom n dad) say that theirs is going to be a HELLION because they both were as children.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

Last night my granddaughter was a handful and being bratty and winey so her father was scolding her. Her Mom always gives in because she is cute and this was the conversation. 

Father: we aren't here to just pet you like a puppy we are here to train you to be a good person.

Granddaughter: woof! (She isn't talking yet)

 we couldn't help but break down laughing! It was funny!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> Oh, and our second grandbaby is due on December 2


Yay congratulations!



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You know why babies cry so loud.

Because it works. It gets a dead tired Mom out of bed to find the pacifier that fell out of their mouth.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My grandson's current favorite friend is an avocado. He told his mom today that he loves it and he's taken it everywhere with him today apparently :rofl:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a picture of 'a big splatty' LOL


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yesterday we were out picking berries and he wanted me to climb onto an old tractor that was sitting in the bush. When I was up on it with him I asked him where we were going and he said 'MEXICO!!!!!!'

He's getting WAY better at talking now and he NEVER shuts up. Driving in the car it's constant GRAMMIE!!!! GRAMMIE what's that? GRAMMIE there's a big truck! GRAMMIE what's grampa doing? GRAMPA don't crash the jeep!!!! GRAMMIE GRAMPA!!!!!


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

Christmas was great this year. My son got my 2.5 year old granddaughter one of those little tike basketball goals. I had no idea she would like that but she watches basketball with me a lot. So she sees the box and goes crazy running around screaming baket ball. We put it together and she was dunking the ball and wanting me to play. It’s funny our habits rub off on the little ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

